# 7 Seaters- SUV's v People carriers



## Delboy (8 Jun 2014)

Need to upgrade the car as another baby on the way and the car we currently have won't cut the mustard soon.

I know there's some threads on here where this has been discussed in various forms but am looking for an update and actual people's experiences. 
Have looked at Santa Fe's, Sorrento's and 5008's so far (though will be looking at others in the coming weeks).....the SUV's have the looks! but seem to be 2ltr plus, while the 5008 is more around our current car's size at 1.6.

They all seem to have very little boot space when the back row of seats are up> is that people's take on all 7 seaters, both SUV and People carrier?
And the middle row...can they all take 3 child seats (for baby through to a 4 year old for example)?

So if anyone has any advice or experience they'd like to share, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Cabedazo (9 Jun 2014)

I can't speak of the larger vehicles but can offer opinion on the 5008.  Ours is a 2010 model and we have it almost 3 yrs now.

My wife is the one that uses it primarily and she says she's very comfortable driving it.  The back seats are individual as opposed to bench and are all equipped with isofix. They can all be moved forward and back independently of one another which can be handy.  It's true that there's very little storage space if using the pop up boot seats also but that goes for all comparable cars.

We have 3 kids.  The eldest two are 10 and 8 and both are tall, 150cm+.  Neither have any comfort in the boot seats anymore.  We use them when picking up cousins or carrying an extra child to a match etc etc, never for long runs really.  If you would need to use the boot seats regularly consider the height of the kids now vs how long you'd see yourself keeping the car.

You'll read plenty about electrical issues in Peugeot, Citroen and Renault cars. Also there's many who will be negative about build quality, citing plastic knobs falling off, rattles etc,etc. We've had no such issues to date.

Finally, two things. The Peugeot engine has a dpf.  If the car is to be used primarily for short runs it is advisable to run it at high revs for a while once a month or so, or to ensure that it gets a good long drive each month.  This should help to prevent the dpf from getting clogged up.  Oil.  Never never scrimp and use other than the recommended oil.  A world of pain awaits those who do.

(All that being said, if I could have justified the extra cost I would have bought an SMax.)


----------



## Sandals (9 Jun 2014)

I was in brand new kia clarens recently, couldnt imagine any child being comfortable in pop up seats, roof seems very low also...seats so square and short in height...boot space tiny when two seats up, ud hardly fit a buggy...impossible to go on holidays with suitcases etc....was shocked, esp re price....there was plenty room in front seats but tight even in back back seats...


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Jun 2014)

The seats sizes and boot sized vary a lot between MPV's. You be best going looking at them. There's mid sized MPV's and full sized one's. See which ones have spare wheels as many don't. Might be an issue if you do a lot of long trips.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2014)

I don't like SUV's. I feel like I'm driving a transit when I'm behind the wheel.
The X5 is the exception but it's stupid money and not very big inside.
People carriers are bigger inside and feel more like cars. The Ford Galaxy is probably the biggest (but it's boxy and a bit ugly). The S-Max is better looking but not quite as big. The 5008 looks good inside and out but I've never driven one. 
For passenger space and comfort I'd definitely go for a people carrier ahead of an SUV (and people are less likely to think you're an ass-orifice if you aren't in an SUV).


----------



## Delboy (9 Jun 2014)

Thanks all.

Kids are 4, 2 and a new arrival due in Autumn. Am looking at 2011/2012 reg and would plan to hold for 5 or so years. By then #4 should be on the scene and that'll be the end of that!

We don't do much driving at all...12-15k km's per annum. A long trip or 2 every month down the country, and short runs occasionaly during the week in Dublin.

I'm not a car person but do like something that has some looks. Just think that the People carriers are ugly, but may have to get over that!
Quashqai +2 would be my choice but OH is against it as it's too small she reckons. From looking at pics online, that seems to be the case


----------



## Cabedazo (9 Jun 2014)

I ruled out the Quashqai +2 on size Delboy.  When you get around to actually going out and looking at the cars I'd imagine you'll do so too.

I'm not sure if the newer model CMax has three individual back seats.  If it does it may well be worthy of consideration also.


----------



## Tired Paul (10 Jun 2014)

Citeron C4 Grand Picasso is working beautifully for us for the past 3 years. 09 model, 2.0L diesel. No major issues as of yet. Rear parking sensors packed up under warrenty but sorted out quickly.
The 2 "pop up" seats in the back are used on a regular basis. We have 3 kids (5, 7, 8) and they all want their turn in the back. Not large enough for an adult on a long journey. When seats are folded plenty of boot space. All rear seats are individual and more quiet freely so no matter who or what is the back there's always plenty of space.
The 2.0L is only €350 approx tax for the year. Good milage. Good driving position. Plenty of cubby holes - THE ONLY DRAWBACK - there is no spare wheel. There is a can of this puncture repair stuff that I have no idea how it works but its supposed to be good enough to drive the car on until you to get to a garage.
Best of luck.


----------



## Magpie (10 Jun 2014)

Agree with the C4 Picasso, all of the seats are very comfortable, and the middle row easily accommodates 3 full size child/baby seats.
I had a Renault Grand Scenic, again the back seats are great, individual and my older tall kids love them. There is very little boot space with the Scenic when the seats are all up, but that seems to be true with all of the 7 seaters pretty much. Its a 1.6l so not too bad on the tax.


----------



## Delboy (10 Jun 2014)

The Citroen's and Renault's get such bad reviews normally, that I'd ruled them out straight away


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2014)

Delboy said:


> The Citroen's and Renault's get such bad reviews normally, that I'd ruled them out straight away



The C4 Picasso gets 4 or 5 stars from What Car, Auto Car, Auto Express and the Telegraph. 
The [broken link removed]  ranks it as "Poor" though.
It's a stereotypical Citroen; well designed but badly built.

Renault have the same build quality (if not worse) and they look and feel terrible.


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2014)

Tired Paul said:


> There is a can of this puncture repair stuff that I have no idea how it works but its supposed to be good enough to drive the car on until you to get to a garage.



Fine for most punctures, but won't work if there's any significant tyre damage.


----------



## Cabedazo (10 Jun 2014)

Delboy said:


> The Citroen's and Renault's get such bad reviews normally, that I'd ruled them out straight away



In that case you must bear in mind that the 5008 and the Picasso are in many respects one and the same. Same engine, same chassis and many components are interchangeable.

That's why I included Peugeot with Citroen and Renault as often getting poor press in my first post regarding the 5008.


----------



## Delboy (10 Jun 2014)

Cabedazo said:


> In that case you must bear in mind that the 5008 and the Picasso are in many respects one and the same. Same engine, same chassis and many components are interchangeable.
> 
> That's why I included Peugeot with Citroen and Renault as often getting poor press in my first post regarding the 5008.



Cheers...yeah, all French but the 5008 having won so many awards, plus I've seen some good reviews on various sites that I had ruled it in. Second thoughts now.
Why are Ford's such ugly cars that date so quickly (and I currently drive a Ford!)!


----------



## kmick (10 Jun 2014)

Have a Diesel Toyota Verso - it has seven seats with a tiny boot or 5 seats with a huge boot. The reason we got it was the three full seats in the back and the further two full seats in the boot. All have 3 point seatbelts so in theory you could accomadate quints 

Examples



Very happy with it but not cheap second hand like the citroens etc. We bought new as we could not get one second hand for any sensible price. We will keep it forever (again this distorts second hand market as people who buy them tend to hang on to them).


----------



## Frank (10 Jun 2014)

Here is an example

 Basically a van with seats but big big big.

 [broken link removed] 

 There are a couple on carzone could be a hard sell to OH though.

 Or maybe a bus


----------



## landlord (10 Jun 2014)

Mazda 5 with sliding doors!! Great value for money, very fuel efficient and ultra reliable. We are on to our second one.


----------



## Magpie (10 Jun 2014)

I don't know about reviews but I had a big citreon for 6 years, was third hand when I got it and it was used extensively. In 6 years I had to get a new battery and a couple of new wheels, and a replacement key. That was it, not another penny into it. 

Had a renault now for 2 years and its just as reliable so far. Two new tyres, thats all I've had to do. Neither of them ever broke down.


----------



## Purple (11 Jun 2014)

There's a big version of the C-Max as well.
Probably more reliable, in general, than the French cars.


----------



## Eithneangela (11 Jun 2014)

Having just moved from a 5 litre Merc ML5 to a Ford Bmax, I think I might actually recommend that you look at the SMax. We're in France at the mo, they're all over the place, just behind the Picasso.


----------



## Delboy (16 Jun 2014)

Looked at a new model Nissan x-trail at the weekend and have to say I like it. Very stylish looking and the basic model starts at around €32k. And Nissan is a make that I really like from reliability etc.
So 32k for a new car v's 17-26k for the circa 3 yr old 2nd hand cars we've been looking at so far.

But I'm not one for buying a new car as the depreciation is just too great over the 1st 2 to 3 years. So might stick with what we have for another yr or so and see if any x-trails come on the 2nd hand market early in 2015 and at what price.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Purple (16 Jun 2014)

Just remember Nissan is French owned and has French bits in it. Japanese design flair and French build quality do not give me a warm fuzzy feeling. The other way around would be great but that's not what you get.


----------



## shaking (16 Jun 2014)

I have a Santa Fe, 3rd child on the way and kids will be the same age as yours. While I'm very happy with it now, when the baby comes along the eldest is going to have to travel in the pop up seat as you can't fit 3 isofix seats in the back. Other issue is he'll have to get in and out though the boot unless I take the isofix out everytime I'm putting him in and out. The boot seats are spacious though, I've had adults travel in them with no issues.

My bil has the qashqai and is thinking of changing it as they find it far too small and say the popup seats are tiny (their eldest only 6).


----------



## Purple (16 Jun 2014)

Most Santa Fe’s are not 4X4 so picking one over a People Mover is done purely for image. 
Hyundai make great cars but a 2 wheel drive SUV had all of the disadvantages of a 4X4 (small cabin relative to size, bad access etc) without the advantages.
If you spend 95% of your time on roads and want a 6 or 7 seater then buy a People Mover.


----------



## Delboy (15 Jul 2014)

Question for those with a Santa Fe or similar 5/7 seater SUV...are you able to fit 3 car seats or 2 car seats/1 booster seat across the middle row?
Was in a new 7 seater SUV at the weekend and saw that the middle row is not 3 independent seats, unlike an MPV. Did'nt have the time to test it for myself but planning to go back soon to do so (will only have 1 isofix seat in use)

Thanks


----------



## Frank (21 Jul 2014)

I believe the santa fe's are heavy on juice.

www.honestjohn.co.uk is good for MPG figures so worth a look.


----------



## Delboy (21 Jul 2014)

re the seating issue....Santa Fe, Sorento and the new xtrail all are only 2.5 seats across the middle row. In actual fact the SUV's measure the same in width as a Golf, Focus hatchback etc.
This surprised me.

So back to the drawing board


----------



## Purple (21 Jul 2014)

Delboy said:


> re the seating issue....Santa Fe, Sorento and the new xtrail all are only 2.5 seats across the middle row. In actual fact the SUV's measure the same in width as a Golf, Focus hatchback etc.
> This surprised me.
> 
> So back to the drawing board



The cabins on all SUV's are smaller than you'd expect. 
If you want size then get a large saloon. 
If you want driver comfort and a nice driver experience as well as fuel economy and safety then buy a large saloon.
If you want a large boot then buy a large saloon. 

If you want lots of cabin space for passengers and a reasonable drive then buy a People Mover.

If you plan to go off-road or live up the side of a mountain then buy an SUV.
If you are more interested in image then space, safety, how it drives, storage, fuel economy and general running costs then buy an SUV.


----------



## Delboy (21 Jul 2014)

Really, SUV's aren't safe! Hyperbole much


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2014)

Delboy said:


> Really, SUV's aren't safe! Hyperbole much



They are far more dangerous than saloon cars. Not to the driver but to other road users, cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## Delboy (22 Jul 2014)

Purple said:


> They are far more dangerous than saloon cars. Not to the driver but to other road users, cyclists and pedestrians.



I must have missed the canon and anti-cyclist machine gun on the SUV's when I was reviewing them


----------



## RichInSpirit (22 Jul 2014)

Maybe a car derivative of a van would be the way to go such as a VW Transporter with seats. You'd fit an army and their gear in one and they're not too bad to drive.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2014)

Delboy said:


> I must have missed the canon and anti-cyclist machine gun on the SUV's when I was reviewing them



No cannons, just hard data.


----------



## Delboy (22 Jul 2014)

Anything more recent than 2003? I'm sure all vehicle types have upscaled since then!
And lets not mix up American SUVs with their European counterparts....there's some difference between the 2 from what I can see


----------



## Bronte (22 Jul 2014)

Delboy said:


> The Citroen's and Renault's get such bad reviews normally, that I'd ruled them out straight away


 
This is surprising.  

I'm not too sure of the difference between an SUV and a people carrier.  

But in relation to Renault we've had one for the last 11 years.  The espace is great with kids as you can configure the seats any way you want and remove them if necessary.  And plenty of leg room and space for luggage.  We now have a Grand Scenic and it travels more smoothly if that's possible than the Espace.  Or else it's something to do with it's size or I think we got something turbo.  The last two seats are not as comfortable as the front and middle seats.  For our long distance trips we put on a roof box, Thule, soft type and that worked out really well as I wanted the kids not to be crowed with luggage.  

I find the Scenic much easier to park than the Espace.  And we once had a Grand Espace for a short while and that was desparate altogether and more like a tank.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2014)

Delboy said:


> Anything more recent than 2003? I'm sure all vehicle types have upscaled since then!
> And lets not mix up American SUVs with their European counterparts....there's some difference between the 2 from what I can see



There's not a huge difference in design as manufacturers aren't going to make fundamentally different vehicles for each market.
 a study from 2012. The problem is the shape of the front of the  vehicle. That doesn't change with the market.
Issues such as roll-over, bad crumple zones and stopping distances have improved but they are still far worse in SUV's than in saloon cars. Basically the SUV is safer if you hit another car head on but if you hit a tree or wall or other large stationary object then the saloon car is safer as the SUV is heavier so it has a higher relative mass at collision.


----------

